# Haydn recordings on period instruments



## JSBach85

The more I listen to Joseph Haydn on period instruments the more I like the music of this classical era composer. Those are recordings I own:

Haydn - Cello Concertos D major & C major Sinfonia Concertante. Kuijken / La Petite Bande









Haydn - Stabat Mater. Pinnock/The English Concert & Choir.









Haydn - The "Sturm und Drang" Symphonies. Pinnock/The English Concert & Choir.









Haydn Symphonies. Hogwood/The Academy of Ancient Music









Have you ever listened more Haydn recordings on period instruments?


----------



## San Antone

*Quartets* - Festetics, Mosaiques

*Keyboard trios* - Trio 1790, Van Swieten

*Baryton Trios* - the Esterhazy Ensemble Brilliant box is complete and very good

*Symphonies* - Roy Goodman Band, Kuijken/Orchestra of the Enlightenment, Immerseel/Anima Eterna

*Keyboard sonatas* - Beghin, Brautigam, Schornsheim


----------



## wkasimer

San Antone said:


> *Quartets* - Festetics, Mosaiques
> 
> *Keyboard trios* - Trio 1790, Van Swieten
> 
> *Baryton Trios* - the Esterhazy Ensemble Brilliant box is complete and very good
> 
> *Symphonies* - Roy Goodman Band, Kuijken/Orchestra of the Enlightenment, Immerseel/Anima Eterna
> 
> *Keyboard sonatas* - Beghin, Brautigam, Schornsheim


These are all superb suggestions, except that I'm not aware of Immerseel's recordings of the symphonies.

I'd add a few to the list, though:

Piano Sonatas: Andreas Staier (not complete)

Symphonies: Frans Bruggen (all of the late symphonies, plus the Sturm and Drang period), Minkowski (London Symphonies)


----------



## rumleymusic

Sorry, shameless plug for a group I record, but on the topic of Haydn and Period instruments: 
Kyrie Eleison (Missa in Angustiis)


----------



## Haydn man

I would endorse the recommendations for the symphonies so far mentioned 
If making a choice I would go with Pinnock for the Sturm und Drang, Kuijken for the Paris set and Bruggen for the late symphonies.
Minkowski is not everyone’s cup of tea but I enjoy them.
However don’t forget the joy to be had from non period sets, and so another shameless recommendation for Dorati


----------



## Ras

My favorite recording of the *Paris Symphonies is Harnoncourt wiht the Concentus Musicus Wien on DHM:







This one is terrific too - but apparently out of print:








*My favorite recording of the London symphonies is *Sigiswald Kuijken with Le Petit Bande on DHM*.

One of my favorite recordings of about half of *the string quartets is Mosaiques on Naive *- The complete set by the *Festetics quartet * on Arcana is also very good, but I think out of print - probably still on www.spotify.com though…








*Andreas Staier* recorded three cds with *fortepiano sonatas on DHM* - those are my favorite period versions of those sonatas - *Brautigam on Bis has made a complete recording. *

*Andreas Staier* recorded some of the *fortepiano concertos for Harmonia Mundi *- that's my favorite, but I still like the first one I bought : *R. Brautigam on Bis with the Concerto Copenhagen conducted by Lars Ulrik Mortensen. 
*

*Simon Standage recorded the violin concertos for Archiv/DGG

*and there is also a good recording of the *Trumpet Concerto on Archiv/DGG with Pinnock ---: This Trevor Pinnock box includes the two concerto recordings I just mentioned + The Sturm und Drang symphonies other posters recommended - so this is the best box to get you started:*








*Queyras on Harmonia Mundi is my favorite recording of the cello concertos *- although I like the one you already have with Suzuki/Kuijken on Dhm.


----------



## Haydn man

I am not familiar with the Harnoncourt recordings and so shall explore these via streaming


----------



## Josquin13

The following list comprises most of the Haydn period recordings that I've enjoyed over the years (as I'm a huge Haydn fan), and I've placed an asterisk (*) by those that are special favorites:

1. Piano Trios:

*Trio Goya: https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...250--haydn-the-heart-of-invention-piano-trios
http://www.triogoya.com/media.htm
*Trio 1790--Complete set: https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Pia...4736&sr=1-2&keywords=trio+1790+haydn+complete




*Cohen-Höbarth-Coin: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Piano-...TF8&qid=1532284628&sr=1-1&keywords=coin+haydn
*Levin-Beths-Bylsma--"The Last 4 Piano Trios": https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Last-4...8&qid=1532284422&sr=1-1&keywords=bylsma+haydn

I'd also like to hear the recent Haydn piano trio recording from Minasi-Emelyanychev-Toffano.

On my wish list: "Haydn in London"--flute trios performed by La Gaia Scienza: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-London...r0&keywords=La+gaia+scienza+Haydn+piano+trios

2. String Quartets:

*Schuppanzigh Quartet (this is the best period ensemble I've heard in Haydn's quartets):






















https://www.amazon.com/1-Haydn-Stri...1532280214&sr=1-4&keywords=haydn+schuppanzigh
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String...1532280214&sr=1-2&keywords=haydn+schuppanzigh
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String...1532280214&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+schuppanzigh

*L'Archibudelli--"The Last Three String Quartets":https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Last-T...32279909&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+L'Archibudelli
*Quatour Mosäiques
The Amsterdam String Quartet (vols. 1 & 2, Channel Classics, hybrid SACDs--audiophile sound quality)--a very good, unsung group: 



London Haydn Quartet--I've yet to hear their Op. 50 set, but would like to.
*Apponyi Quartet: https://www.amazon.com/Joseph-Haydn...32280341&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+apponyi+op.+33
*Cuarteto Casals (on period bows, with modern strings):https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String...532280403&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+casals+op.+33
Festetics Quartet (complete box set)--This group's Haydn is excellent (& different from the Schuppanzigh's), but it took me awhile, so they may be an acquired taste.

3. Notturni, Divertimenti, Baryton Octets & Trios, Scherzandi, etc.:

Mozzafiato & L'Archibudelli: 8 Notturni for the King of Naples

*Linde Consort--4 Divertimenti: https://www.amazon.com/4-Divertimen...532280557&sr=1-3&keywords=haydn+linde+consort





Haydn Sinfonietta Wien, Manfred Huss:

*Music for Prince Esterhazy and the King of Naples: scherzandi, baryton octets, lira concertos, notturni: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Music-...80642&sr=1-1&keywords=king+a+naples+haydn+BIS














The Complete Early Divertimenti: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Comple...8&sr=1-1&keywords=BIS+divertimenti+haydn+huss

Ricercar Consort, Philippe Pierlot: Sämtliche Baryton Octette: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sämtli...0864&sr=1-2-fkmr1&keywords=baryton+haydn+huss

Pierlot-Fernandez-Zipperling--Divertimenti a tre per il baryton, viola e basso: https://www.amazon.com/Trio-Baryton...32281038&sr=1-12&keywords=haydn+baryton+trios

4. Concertos--for Violin, Horn, Trumpet, Cello, & Piano:

*Concerto Copenhagen, Ronald Brautigam, Lars Ulrik Mortensen: Piano Concertos: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-J-Pian...eywords=Ronald+Brautigam+haydn+piano+concerti

Christine Schornsheim: Neue Dusseldorfer Hofmusik, Mary Utiger: 8 Keyboard Concerti for harpsichord, piano, & organ: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-F-J-Co...-strip-0&keywords=christine+schornsheim+haydn

Il Pomo D'Oro--Riccardo Minasi, Maxim Emelyanchev (2 CDs): https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Concer...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1532281242&sr=1-2
https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8080797--haydn-concertos

L'Arte Dell'Arco, Federico Guglielmo (violin & leader): Violin Concertos: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Concer...id=1532283321&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+guglielmo

The English Concert, Simon Standage (violin), Trevor Pinnock: 3 Violin Concertos (Standage has also recorded one of the violin concertos with the Haydn Sinfonietta Wien & Manfred Huss).

Herman Baumann (on natural horn), Concerto Amsterdam, Jaap Schröder (Teldec): Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major

"The Natural Horn"--Ab Koster, L'Archibudelli: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Natura...32281831&sr=1-10&keywords=haydn+horn+concerto

The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock, Paul Goodwin, Mark Bennett: Concertos for Oboe, Trumpet, & Harpsichord: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Concer...282509&sr=1-2&keywords=haydn+trumpet+concerto

Haydn Cello Concertos 1 & 2:

*Academy of Ancient Music: Christophe Coin (cello), Christopher Hogwood: Cello Concerti: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00469KKJC/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp
https://www.amazon.com/Cello-Concer...1532284987&sr=1-2&keywords=haydn+coin+hogwood

*Tafelmusik, Anner Bylsma (cello), Jeanne Lamon: Cello Concerti: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Kraft-...8&qid=1532284422&sr=1-3&keywords=bylsma+haydn

*Freiburger Barockorchester, Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Petra Müllejans: Cello Concerti: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Cello-...&qid=1532285057&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+queyras

Sinfonia Concertante (for 4 solo instruments):

*Orchestra of the 18th Century, Frans Brüggen:
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sympho...06&sr=1-4&keywords=Haydn+sinfonia+concertante

*La Petite Bande, Sigiswald Kuijken: 





I'd like to hear the new recording from Arcangelo, & Jonathan Cohen:





5. Sonatas--for violin, viola, piano:

Anton Steck (violin), Christian Gooses (viola): 6 Sonatas for Violin and Viola: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-6-Sona...1-1-fkmr0&keywords=haydn+anton+steck+concerto

Federico Guglielmo (violin), Massimo Piva (viola): 6 Sonatas for Violin and Viola:https://www.amazon.com/Sonatas-Viol..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=1KND9HNNHSGGBBVZS366

Violin & Piano Sonatas--?--I don't know any period recordings of these Haydn works, but would like to.

Alberto Bologni (violin), Giuseppe Fausto Modugno (piano)?
Roberto Baraldi (violin), Massimo Palumbo (piano)?

6. Piano Sonatas:

*Malcolm Bilson (I wish Bilson had recorded a complete Haydn Piano Sonata set, as he did so wonderfully with Mozart & Schubert):

*https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Keyboa...32283611&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+malcolm+bilson
*https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sonata...32283611&sr=1-2&keywords=haydn+malcolm+bilson
*https://www.amazon.com/Malcolm-Bils...32283611&sr=1-3&keywords=haydn+malcolm+bilson

*Christine Schornsheim: Complete Piano Sonatas (on various period keyboards): https://www.amazon.com/Joseph-Haydn...=1532283729&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+schornsheim

I've also enjoyed Ronald Brautigam complete set too (on BIS), as well as Andras Staier's DHM recordings of the late piano sonatas. & I might like to hear Tom Beghin's survey on 7 historical pianos, at some point, too; along with possibly Gary Cooper's recording of the "Late Piano Works" on Channel Classics: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001UYVSWO/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp

7. Symphonies:

*Frans Brüggen, Orchestra of the 18th Century--along with his Mozart, Brüggen's Haydn Symphonies on Philips are among the best recordings he made in his career, IMO.

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Paris-...532286468&sr=1-2&keywords=haydn+frans+bruggen
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sturm-...532286468&sr=1-3&keywords=haydn+frans+bruggen
https://www.amazon.com/Symphonies-1...1&sr=1-2&keywords=haydn+frans+bruggen+100+104
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sympho...-catcorr&keywords=haydn+frans+bruggen+100+104
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sympho...-1-fkmr0&keywords=haydn+frans+bruggen+102+103
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sympho...-bar-strip-0&keywords=haydn+frans+bruggen+103

*Brüggen's Haydn was once available on 2 Philips discount Duo sets as well (?).

*Sigiswald Kuijken, La Petite Bande, Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment: Kuijken's Haydn Symphonies are likewise among the best recordings he's made, IMO:
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sympho...32286844&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+kuijken+import
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sympho...32286844&sr=1-3&keywords=haydn+kuijken+import
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sympho...32286844&sr=1-9&keywords=haydn+kuijken+import
*https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-London...2286844&sr=1-10&keywords=haydn+kuijken+import
https://www.amazon.com/Day-Trilogy-...87411&sr=1-4&keywords=haydn+accent+symphonies

Others I've enjoyed:

Bruno Weil, Tafelmusik--this set is a terrific bargain (& I'd like to hear Weil's more recent recordings with Cappella Coloiensis on hybrid SACD): https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Die-Si...d=1532286351&sr=1-1&keywords=bruno+weil+haydn

I've also liked various Haydn symphony recordings from conductors Nicholas McGegan, Nikolaus Harnoncourt, René Jacobs, Christopher Hogwood, & Trevor Pinnock (his "Sturm und Drang" Archiv series). The new series from Giovanni Antonini & Il Giardino Armonico is getting strong reviews too, but I've only heard one CD so far. I've not heard Marc Minkowski's set, or Anima Eterna either, but would like to.

8. For Haydn lovers: J. Peter Salomon's chamber arrangements of Haydn's 12 "London" Symphonies, for flute, string quartet, and pianoforte:

Both the Linde Consort & The Academy of Ancient Music (under Hogwood) partially recorded Salomon's chamber music arrangements of the 12 "London" Symphonies:

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sympho...&qid=1532288079&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+salomon
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sympho...qid=1532288079&sr=1-11&keywords=haydn+salomon

I haven't heard the series from Florilegium (Vol. 1 from 2003, and no Vol. 2 since?), but have liked their Telemann Paris Quartets & Bach chamber music recordings, so I'd imagine their Haydn is very good too: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-London...&qid=1532288079&sr=1-4&keywords=haydn+salomon
https://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-9678/
https://www.channelclassics.com/catalogue/19603-Haydn-London-Symphonies-Arr-Salomon/

There's also an excellent series from the young Belgian group, Arco Baleno, and Haydn enthusiasts won't want to miss these recordings:










9. Choral Music:

The Creation:

*Les Arts Florrisants, William Christie--in my view, Christie is the finest Mozart & Haydn conductor on the planet (I only wish he'd record their symphonies!): https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Die-Sc...=1-1&keywords=haydn+creation+william+christie






*The English Baroque Soloists, The Monteverdi Choir, John Eliot Gardiner--when I first heard this period recording, it was such a revelation (& relief) to finally hear a Haydn conductor that doesn't drag the music, like Karajan did.

The Seasons:

*Freiburger Barockorchester, RIAS Kammerchor, René Jacobs:https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Season...5560&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+the+seasons+jacobs

The English Baroque Soloists, The Monteverdi Choir, John Eliot Gardiner.

Masses:

*The English Baroque Soloists, The Monteverdi Choir, John Eliot Gardiner (these are some of Gardiner's best choral recordings, IMO):

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Six-Gr...2285863&sr=1-6&keywords=haydn+masses+gardiner

Gardiner's three discs are also available individually:
*https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Nelson...2285863&sr=1-4&keywords=haydn+masses+gardiner

*The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock (a 3 CD series): (1) Stabat Mater, (2) "Nelson Mass", Te Deum, and (3) Missa Sancti Nicholai, Theresienmesse.

*Rebel Barogue Orchestra, Trinity Choir, J. Owen Burdick, Jane Glover: The Complete Haydn Masses (& Stabat Mater): https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Comple..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=QRZR1SJ3WYR3C7BY3MEM

10. Operas, Arias, etc.:

A. Haydn Sinfonietta Wien, Manfred Huss:

*Complete Overtures:https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Ove...ords=haydn+operas+haydn+sinfonietta+wien+huss

Philemon und Baucis (a singspiel): https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Philem...ords=haydn+operas+haydn+sinfonietta+wien+huss

Acide e Galatea: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Acide-...ords=haydn+operas+haydn+sinfonietta+wien+huss

B. Academy of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood:

Orfeo ed Euridice: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Lanima..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=BRECGEZ9THXWY8REZ51T

*Arias & Cantatas, sung by soprano Arleen Auger: 
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-AUGER-...F8&qid=1532292687&sr=1-8&keywords=haydn+opera
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Arias-..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=372M2M2P70HAS2WNTPZH










C. Concentus Musicus Wien, Nicholas Harnoncourt:

Orlando Paladino: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Orland..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=6GXEPRWZKB58E8ZMWXWF

Armida: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Armida..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=BRECGEZ9THXWY8REZ51T

Continued below...


----------



## Josquin13

To finish my post above, which reached the maximum limit:

11. Haydn Lieder: my 2 favorite sopranos in Haydn lieder are Arleen Auger (with pianist Walter Olbertz), and Elly Ameling (with pianist Jörg Demus). However, it's interesting & illuminating to hear how the soprano voice blends with a fortepiano in this music (especially on this Mozart Lieder recording, for instance, where Colin Tilney's fortepiano playing is so masterful: 



). But I know only two Haydn Lieder recordings on fortepiano:

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Englis...s=haydn+english+canzonettas+adrienne+csengery
https://www.amazon.com/Lieder-J-Hay...id=1532300436&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+vermeulen

I haven't heard the following:

https://www.amazon.com/Lieder-MOZAR...qid=1532301481&sr=1-10&keywords=mozart+lieder
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Songs...qid=1532301481&sr=1-11&keywords=mozart+lieder

This set looks interesting (?): the Complete Haydn Lieder (all 24 of Haydn's German songs on 2 CDs)--performed by soprano Andrea Folan, with Tom Beghin and Chi-Chen Wu on fortepiano:
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Lieder...8&qid=1532301687&sr=1-3&keywords=Haydn+lieder

Hope that helps.


----------



## Rmathuln

Subject of this thread renews my plea for Sony to release ALL of the Derek Solomons Haydn Symphony recordings on CD , SACD, or BluRay


----------



## CDs

Just picked up this set today. Nice to get some of Haydn's earlier symphonies.


----------

